# Xbox 360 US version games available?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I need to decide if we want to bring our Xbox 360 US version to UAE. I believe there are different versions. PAL vs NTSC. Are games available in UAE for the US version? 

How much does a new Xbox 360 cost?


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> I need to decide if we want to bring our Xbox 360 US version to UAE. I believe there are different versions. PAL vs NTSC. Are games available in UAE for the US version?
> 
> How much does a new Xbox 360 cost?


Hi rahzaa,

there are some NTSC Games , but not as much as PAL Games here in the UAE. Mostly, you will find PAL Games, but you could call those 2 shops, and ask about it:

Game Street - their facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Game-S...53480194703232

Golden Shop - their info at this page : http://www.freeuaedirectory.com/Page...D%=CDCxCC34XSS

As far as I know that both stores have some NTSC Games, or I think they can get NTSC Games if it's possible. Also, their prices are cheaper if you compare it with the others. 

I hope the info that I provided is helpful.

Good luck,

Lyaliuae


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many games are region free as well so you could buy a PAL game here and it work with your NTSC console. Also not too sure whether this applies or not but you will need a transformer because we use 220-240V here and US Xbox uses 110-120V. I think it's either a transformer or buy the power brick here.

Cheapest version (4GB) is about 900-950 here but there are bundles for a little bit more too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazon usually ships  How often does one need a new game? Just use a transformer, works fine.


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome fellow gamer. 

We have the pal system here but you will be able to play region free games here. 

There's a facility called shop and ship here which allows you buy games from us online stores and get them delivered to a us p.o. box. It will then be shipped over here. 

Brand new games cost around $60 here. 

Alternatively you could purchase games on the xbox live market place and download them to your console here. There's a great sale hoping on currently so buy all the games you want before heading out here. 

Oh and xbox live subscription costs more here so renew it over there if you can.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure I would trust that the games here are region-free... I was in Geekay in Dubai Mall and asked the store clerk, and he said that even though it says PAL it is region free, but I have read other things on the internet, like it should say region MIX or something.. can't get an actual answer. You could possibly return the game if it ended up not working (that totally wouldn't fly in the US) but I wouldn't even risk it or waste the time. Anyone can actually confirm that a PAL could work on an NTSC Xbox? I go to the US every so often anyway so I just buy all my games there..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wherever you got your info that it says "Region MIX" is completely false. It will say PAL or it will say NTSC and it's usually up to the developer to decide whether it will be region free not Microsoft. HALO is region free, PAL or NTSC it will work on any Xbox 360 for example. You cannot return the game if it didn't work UNLESS you received it damaged. It's the policy everywhere now.


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree as well - "mix" even sounds retarded! Lol..what idiot told u that? U should've kicked his ass... It's either PAL or NTSC. Dubai has both but u have to look carefully... I have found both in Carrefour, virgin, even online - good luck!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just read random things on the internet.. calm down everyone! I didn't take it as actual advice because, well, it's the internet. After I posted this, I found a fairly short list of games that are published region free... as far as Halo, I checked it out at Geeky but it was listed as PAL even though the clerk said it was region free. Didn't want to risk wasting the money if it didn't work.


----------

